# How to update Tesla Credit Card



## vjcinajr

My bank sent me a new credit card, same number, new expiration date and new CVV code. The old card is registered at Tesla and is used for Premium Connectivity subscription and Super Charger charges.I went on Tesla.com -> Sign-in -> Settings to the Payments section and expanded “Manage Payment Method” to update my credit card. The only option is to Remove the current (old) card. So, I figured I would remove the old card and add it bacon with the current expiration date and CVV but I get this warning:

Payment Method Change
If you have any active subscriptions linked to this payment method, we
recommend that you update with a new payment method to continue
with subscription services.

The warning says to ‘update’, not remove, the current card! - but there is no update or edit capability. (See attached screen shot). I sent an online query to Tesla about this and received no response. 

Is it safe to delete the credit card registered with my active Premium Connectivity subscription? And add the updated with the new expiration date and new CVV code?


----------



## Quicksilver

If I remember correctly, when I changed my credit card on file with Tesla, I deleted the old one and add the new one. I don't recall having any problem with deleting then adding.


----------

